# Temp. Gym



## stonetag (Dec 24, 2013)

Staying at my son's house about a week and a half during the Holidays, and it is only about three hundred miles from my house. My son has been taking me to his gym, and it's crazy how a change as subtle as a different building with basically all the same equipment can be on your lifting attitude. In three days my energy level has improved, my lifts feel strong and productive, maybe it's the chance to workout with my son, maybe it's new faces, possibly the female scenery...yeah I said it! Anyway whatever it is, it works, at least for the short term. Anybody get the same feelings when using a temp gym?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 24, 2013)

Nope. I want my monolift, my spot for my gym bag, the window sill for my drink, Nile blasting on the stereo, competition bench, multitude of bars and complete lack of douchebaggery. I love my gym.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 24, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nope. I want my monolift, my spot for my gym bag, the window sill for my drink, Nile blasting on the stereo, competition bench, multitude of bars and complete lack of douchebaggery. I love my gym.



True, one thing that does prevail no matter what gym. the douchebaggery lol.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 24, 2013)

Well besides POB in his cage he calls a gym, I do to notice when I go to a different gym you lift a lil more lil longer. I think it's just your test trying to show everyone up.


----------



## DF (Dec 24, 2013)

A change of scenery always works well for me.  I belong to two gyms.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm in the same shoes right now. I've been out of town working for the last 2 months and I hate a different gym. I'm used to being by my self. No laughing women that fill the room with smells or dicklicks doing cross fit.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 24, 2013)

I like a change of scenery every now and then, but there's a nice warm feeling about being at your own gym.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 25, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm in the same shoes right now. I've been out of town working for the last 2 months and I hate a different gym. I'm used to being by my self. No laughing women that fill the room with smells or dicklicks doing cross fit.


You know where I draw the line Steel? Is the fuks (2-5 or more people) doing a circuit using a ton of different machines or free weight stuff, My gym etiquette ends there and I  turn into the big beastly mofo that I can be! Funny.... they don't argue with me anymore. HAHA


----------

